# Хостинг, чего почитать? Много вопросов!

## Angel

Есть веб контора, которая сделала около 50 сайтов, которые в данный момент лежат на самодельном сервере под управлением очень старого suse. Который я нифига не знаю, а знаю генту.

Сервер 2u и находится на провайдере, контора просто арендовала юниты в шкафу.

Надо параллельно создать, и безболезнено перенести все сайты на новый сервак в том же шкафу без отлучки и перебоев!!!

Чисто перенести я смогу.

Интересует провайдерский софт при помощи которого простой пользователь сможет создавать себе через простейший интерфейс всевозможные почтовые аккаунты, поддомены, антиспамы .... куча всего, считалки траффика. Основной провайдерский сервис.

Ещё, столкнулся с тем, что некоторые программеры хотят иметь свой php.ini and httpd.conf

Хорошо хоть не хотят компилить это с какими-нить хитрыми ключами. Всем не угодишь, а надо.

Типа cpanel или чего посоветуете?

Теряюсь, может услугой предлагать инсталл виртуального сервера - но я тоже не знаю что за софт это делает.

Дос атаки, нужно ставить cisco или реально без неё?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

cpanel , наверное, лучше всего.

Почитай вот http://dedic.ru/

----------

## vanyas

ИМХО C-Panel. По поводу php.ini - используй fastcgi, в вхостах апача можно прописывать индивидуальные врапперы и для каждого пользователя можно будет создавать свой php.ini и свой бинарник php, а это рано или поздно понадобится, т.к. людям нужны различные модули пхп, а иметь дефолтный пхп со всеми включенными модулями проблематично, т.к. он много весит и отжирает много памяти и сильнее грузит процессор, при увеличении количества клиентов, нагрузка на сервер сильно возрастёт. А вот генту на сервак это зря, имхо centos самое то.

----------

## vanyas

Если будут какие вопросы, спрашивай, помогу, опыта в этом деле достаточно (работаю в техподдержке крупной хостинговой компании)

----------

## mango123

 *vanyas wrote:*   

> Если будут какие вопросы, спрашивай, помогу, опыта в этом деле достаточно (работаю в техподдержке крупной хостинговой компании)

 

Прошу прощения - а не Агаве ли? 

а то, тоже есть вопросы  :Wink: 

----------

## vanyas

не, не агава, помельче конторка.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *vanyas wrote:*   

> А вот генту на сервак это зря, имхо centos самое то.

 

И почему же? Какие есть к этому аргументы кроме "ходят слухи, что дженту..."

Вот у нас  все сервера на дженту, тьфу-тьфу(с моей лёгкой руки  :Smile: ) Никаких проблем нету. А вот с CentOS как раз есть всякие-разные ограничения. Я не говорю уже о том что софт у них устаревший.

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Интересует провайдерский софт при помощи которого простой пользователь сможет создавать себе через простейший интерфейс всевозможные почтовые аккаунты, поддомены, антиспамы .... куча всего, считалки траффика. Основной провайдерский сервис.
> 
> 

 

Cpanel - правильный совет, можно конечно попытаться virtualmin (webmin) прикручивать для простейших задач, вроде там функционал присутствует, но собственного опыта не имею, советовать не буду.. Достойных опенсорсных панелей пока нет...

 *Quote:*   

> Ещё, столкнулся с тем, что некоторые программеры хотят иметь свой php.ini and httpd.conf
> 
> Хорошо хоть не хотят компилить это с какими-нить хитрыми ключами. Всем не угодишь, а надо.

 

Для этого можно php_value в  httpd.conf заюзать, например так записываем виртуальный хост и для него особые значения php.ini:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

  ServerName iir.zzz.dom

  ServerAlias iir.zzz.dom irr.yyy.dom

  ErrorLog logs/iir.zzz.dom_error_log

  CustomLog logs/iir.zzz.dom_access_log combined

  ServerAdmin hostmaster@zzz.dom

DocumentRoot "/var/www/iir.zzz.dom"

    <Directory /var/www/iir.zzz.dom>

        AllowOverride None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from 172.16.19.0/16

       php_value mbstring.func_overload 7

       php_value mbstring.language neutral

  </Directory>
```

 *Quote:*   

> Дос атаки, нужно ставить cisco или реально без неё?

 

Отбить обычный DOS невопрос стандартными средствами IP-таблиц - фильтрация + шейпинг 

А  вот DDOS - задача комплексная и непростая. Например -  http://news.tut.by/100938.html

И циски не помогли...

CISCO-PIX - ВЕЩЬ полезная в хозяйстве, но и он сам по себе не все вопросы решает.

Обходится без него никто советовать не станет   :Rolling Eyes: 

Но для приличной аппататной защиты от DDOS готовьте 100000-500000$

Дырки и у циске в достатке

Например тот же DOS - http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/200759.php

На securitylab по цыске всего около 278 дырок описано

Запросите на google "CISCO-PIX DOS" - 247000 ссылок

Cisco-PIX не более чем один из кирпичиков в Вашей крепостной стене хоть и крепкий  :Smile: 

```
А вот генту на сервак это зря, имхо centos самое то.
```

И зачем давать такие советы на все случаи жизни ....? 

Разве только....   :Very Happy: 

```
Встречаются два новых русских:

- Посмотри, какой я купил галстук!

- И почем? - 3000 баксов.

- Простофиля, точно такой же за углом можно купить за 5000! 
```

Центос приличный дистр. Однако вот такие заморочки с Centos вовсе не способствуют смелому заключению - "САМОЕ ТО"

http://www.zimbra.com/forums/announcements/14116-centos-not-supported.html

Как видите не все хотят его поддерживать.

Конечно Gentoo не всегда разумно применять, на слабом железе ему нечего делать, гимор может быть с разработчиками уткнувшимися в RHEL, но для хостинга вполне ....

----------

